

Linux.conf.au 2011 going ahead in Brisbane, Australia - follower
http://lists.followtheflow.org/pipermail/chat/2011-January/000274.html

======
follower
Brisbane has been in the news recently because of flooding.

It was announced tonight "the lca2011 team and Linux Australia have made a
joint decision that lca2011 will go ahead".

Further information see the main conference site:
<http://lca2011.linux.org.au/>

